

US Government Releases Massive Trove of Data on Doctors’ Prescribing Patterns - walterbell
http://www.propublica.org/article/government-releases-massive-trove-of-data-on-doctors-prescribing-patterns

======
disgruntledphd2
The data is available from here: [http://www.cms.gov/Research-Statistics-Data-
and-Systems/Stat...](http://www.cms.gov/Research-Statistics-Data-and-
Systems/Statistics-Trends-and-Reports/Medicare-Provider-Charge-Data/Part-D-
Prescriber.html)

The zip is in two parts, one SAS file for reading in the file :( and one 2.8Gb
uncompressed TSV. At current writing, I'm reading it into R, which hasn't
barfed yet, suggesting that the data may already be in usable form.

